# Is this a purebred? I might buy a puppy...



## Andy_ (Jun 6, 2021)

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum. I have recently decided I want to buy a german shepherd dog as they are a very beautiful, intelligent and loyal breed. The best option to buy from (considering distance and my budget) has very beautiful puppies but I would like to ask about the mother of these puppies, as I am not sure what to think, the seller claims she is pure-breed. The price is a bit high (450 euro) and I would like to ask you so I find out what experienced people know. I do not find her very similar to the standard GS so to say but I don't know exactly.
Thank you everyone!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Sent you a private message


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

She looks purebred to me


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

I would ask the breeder for a DNA analysis of the puppy. I do not think that is unreasonable if the breeder is claiming the pup if purebred and you are paying for purebred.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

she’s pretty much as common / textbook / stereotypical as they come, when most people think of german shepherds. is there a different color that is more common in your area? or something else besides color that’s causing your doubts?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That there's a German Shepherd Dog. The question I have, is why you would buy from someone you do not trust? Is she selling puppies without registration papers?


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

450 euros converts to just under $550US, or $770 Australian. Are you in Romania? In my country, that's a cheap dog.


----------

